# (2) 20 frame extractors vs (1) 50 or 60 frame extractor



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I would think having only one and having a break down meaning you can't spin any honey would be a consideration. 

I do not have alot of experience extracting.


----------



## Tim Stewart (Jul 19, 2009)

There is typically a shorter spin period on the larger extractors because the frames are farther from the axle. A 20 frame extractor can hold 30-40 med/shallows if you don't drop them into the slots. A 60 could be stacked up the same way. With a larger extractor and a silver queen one man can uncap while the extractor is spinning, and then load himself. Of course this could also be done with two smaller extractors, but with the two small you can have one uncapping and one loading if you have a good worker.

Tim


----------



## James Kellie (Oct 30, 2010)

Been there done that. In my early years I ran to 20 frames for the first year. That is a total of 40 and you still have to load and unload either the 20's or the 60. One 60 is faster than two twenty's if you are by yourself. It also dpends on if you are using a hot knife or a good uncapper or Bogie or a good crew. Before I retired I ran 6 80's, 2 bogies. We ran 60 barrels through in a 24 hour period. Since I am now old and do it by myself I have two 50's and an uncapper. I can do about a 900 to 1000 lbs an hour with full deep supers.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I jumped to a 20-frame extractor, then bought a 12-frame thinking I could spin one while uncapping for the other.

I could not keep up with the two extractors unless I hired help. I keep bees at odd hours and help is hard to find with such a flexible schedle. So I sold the 12-frame.

Now I uncap 20 frames while 20 are spinning. In the time it takes me to uncap 20 frames, the extractor has done it's job. With another person, I could probably do more but one extractor is all I can handle.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

You still can not beat a Cowan 120 frame air ram extractor or a comparable Cook and Beals if you got one. TED


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

how fast is the 120 Ted? and how many people?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

swarm_trapper said:


> how fast is the 120 Ted? and how many people?


We run 50 to 55 mediums per hour with 2 people and 70 to 80 with 3, that is with 8 to 10 minute run times (variable with honey moisture) and 2 minute change times You can run deeps at about the same rate but handling that volume can be problematic at times with pumps and spinner. Getting back to Billy's original question, though, I would say the 50 would be a bit faster if you allow room to have 50 frames in waiting so it isn't shut down waiting for more frames.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

You can beat a cowan with an equinox. Both in cost and speed! We can run 112 mediums with 3 people per hour, and the machine only cost $7000.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

dbest said:


> You can beat a cowan with an equinox. Both in cost and speed! We can run 112 mediums with 3 people per hour, and the machine only cost $7000.


You are talking 5 barrels per hour? Hmmm impressive. I should mention that as part of the process we recheck frames, scrape boxes, top and bottom bars and stack boxes. Spinner maintenance also takes some time.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I use a Kelly jumbo so there's not really any maintenance. We're scraping boxes and scratching where the uncapper missed. Everything comes in and goes out on pallets. It comes out to about 18 barrels in 7 hours. The big thing I really like is how simple the process is. I argued with my dad for years about how nice it would be to get something nicer. He won when he showed me the numbers.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ya Id say 2 smaller extractors might suit your job well. With one big extractor you will need frame storage between loads, so your space requirement for a 20 frame would be less. 

I run a 60 frame Cowan. Ill put through 55 deep boxes an hour on a daily average if the boxes are comming in around 75% full, and more so 35-40 boxes an hour if they are packed full. 3 men, scraping everything, running an old spinner and taking 2 coffee breaks and a full lunch. Works great!


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

we run 2 cowan 120's. each line has 4 people to operate them. on a perfect day with no breakdowns and a "GOOD" person running the uncapper we can run 1020 deeps in 8.5 hrs working time. i would say 1000 is a more accurate average. around 1400 mediums too. no matter how full the boxes are the whole process never shuts down or has to wait for pumps to keep up. we use 3in progressive cavity pumps to push the honey through the heat exchangers. 2in just could not get the job done. can do anywhere from 30-75 barrels a day depending how full the boxes are. when we had radials we ran a cook n beals uncapper with 4 radial. had 2 90 frame and 2 60 frame. really do not miss extracting that way. just lucky i did not have to do it for very long lol


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Greg. I think I remember you posting some photos when you first set this up. Curious folks could search your posts and find them.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

As I stated earlier, a lot can be said for "in line" systems. We average around fifty boxes an hour extracting in the plant without killing ourselves in Alabama's high heat and humidity. TED


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>GOOD" person running <<

Thats an important factor for sure


----------



## busy bee apiary (Aug 7, 2010)

dbest said:


> You can beat a cowan with an equinox. Both in cost and speed! We can run 112 mediums with 3 people per hour, and the machine only cost $7000.


 I've had both systems and the only thing equinox has on cowen is the price. Both are nice machines.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

ted kretschmann said:


> you still can not beat a cowan 120 frame air ram extractor or a comparable cook and beals if you got one. Ted



wish wish wish


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

busy bee apiary said:


> I've had both systems and the only thing equinox has on cowen is the price. Both are nice machines.


Which is a really big difference.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

2 extractors means less handling of frames as well as honey being spun while the other extractor is being filled. I know there are people who uncap and stand frames on a carousel, empty an extractor and then move frames from the carousel to the extractor. Less handling of frames to just put them in an extractor after uncapping.


----------

